# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  100W pastūzis

## abidox

Šoreiz vēlos pastāstīt par budžeta grupas ekoloģisko projektu #2 - ieurēts tādā pat silā, kā #1 http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.p...t=melodija+105

Vakar beidzot nomērīju jaudu - jā 100W uz kanālu (ja noslogo abus droši vien būtu mazāk) pi 4 omu "dumjās" slodzes pie ~110W sākās klipings

Projektēts tika lai dotu 125 W, bet izejas parametri izrādās bikucīt švakāki, bet nu 100W jau tāpat ir OK   ::  

te lūk bildes no kā tad īsti sastāv:

Izeja (oriģināli skaitās, ka 15W MAX un ilgstošo ciparu vispār kauns nosaukt, bet traņi 125Watīgie)




Nepievērst uzmanību izskatam - tā baltā h***a pastūža darbību neietekmē un kondiķi arī OK



Trafs krievu TC-160 no veca teļļuka
Tāds viņš izskatījās tikko noskrūvēts



pabriesmīgi vai ne!!! Visu sekundāro pusi nahrenizēju primārs izrādās bija labi saglabājies (vecie labie nenokaujamie trafi   ::  )

Tāds viņš izskatās pēc sakārtošanas un jauna sek tinuma uztīšanas - gatavs darbam!




Tāds nu apmēram viņš izskatās (atvainojos par bildes kvalitāti - nebija pieejams fočuks - kad būs labākas bildes ielikšu tās)



Kā jau var redzēt vēl nav sarakstīti pogu nosaukumi un nav graduēta VOL skala, tāpat arī vēl aizsardzības bloks nav pieslēgts un vēl pāris sīkas fīčas iekšienē nav saliktas, bet principā viņš jau vairākkārtīgi ir ticis lietots - pie tam diezgan agresīvi outdoor apstākļos   ::  


Kur gadījās, kur nē bet dzesēšana šim gan pietrūkstās jo radiators ar mazu izkliedes laukumu + vēt tās vizlas starplikas   ::  



vispār jau prasītos nopirkt 4 x lielos "klučus" lai varētu pa tiešo pie radiatora skrūvēt un vēl pa virsu kādus mazos PC kūlerīšus tad būtu OK


Šobrīd šamējais tiek darbināts ar šādām FAST-END tumbām - taisītas tika uz ātro lai būtu ar ko pasūža notestēt



Skaļrunīši SONY 2 way (pīksuļus amputēju) auto elipses - atradu ceļmalā, bija aizd****ti ar smiltīm, protams tika pilnībā izjaukti, iztīrīti un pa jaunam salikti.
Par korpusu runājot - tas gan galīgi neatbilstošs pē izmēra jo par donoru tika izmantotas kautkādas vecas RRR švakās tumbas (korpuss nedaudz lielāks par S-30) fazoinvertori arī  ieliki vairāk kaifa pēc. Protams varēu uztaisīt nopietnāk, bet diemžēl nēesmu vēl uzlodējis darbstaiju T-S parametru noteikšanai, viss ko varu šobrīd pateikt pateikt jābūt lielākai kastei lai skanēu normāli. Jauda skaļruņiem ir kautkur 20 - 30W nominālā un 70W MAX un 4 omu pretestība  ja topī pilnu skaļumu ar šo pastūzi tad skaļruņu tinumi sāk silt.

Noslēgumam pieminēšu, ka rezultāts mani apmierina un cena arī 0.00 LS   ::   - pagaidām, bet prasītos, kur dabūt 90-nieces =)

----------


## Zigis

Ja tie ir auto skaļruņi, vienkārši norau tumbām pakaļējo vāku, diez vai ko gudrāku sarēķināsi un uztaisīsi. Par fazinvertoru vispār aizmirsti, seviški "uz dullo"

----------


## arnis

Dzeki, nu tas ir kautkaads vaajpraats .... vai tas ir tas ar ko jaalepojas ???? 
Man buutu kauns kautko taadu te iekshaa likt .....

----------


## defs

Nu ,bet trafs izskatās kā priekš pārdošanas uztaisīts  ::  Kad es kaut ko priekš sevis taisu,tad visu tāpat atceros,gandrīz neko nerakstu,vairak lietoju krasainus vadus,lai nesajuktu kaut kas...

----------


## abidox

> Ja tie ir auto skaļruņi, vienkārši norau tumbām pakaļējo vāku, diez vai ko gudrāku sarēķināsi un uztaisīsi. Par fazinvertoru vispār aizmirsti, seviški "uz dullo"


 
bez aizmugurējā vāka nekas jēdzīgs nesanāk, kad beidzot saņemšos salikt  T-S parametru mērīšanas darbstacīju (karoče kaste ko pie pc slēdz un tad ar attiecīgu softu strādā). tad jau redēs ko tie skaļruņi izsaka

----------


## abidox

> Nu ,bet trafs izskatās kā priekš pārdošanas uztaisīts  Kad es kaut ko priekš sevis taisu,tad visu tāpat atceros,gandrīz neko nerakstu,vairak lietoju krasainus vadus,lai nesajuktu kaut kas...


 
rakstu uz trafa lai saglabājas dati jo ja pēc teiksim kādiem 2-3 gadiem nolemšu kautko pārbvēt vai tādā garā diezvai atcerēšos cik viņam tur kas bija    ::  

Vispār jau ja man ir iespēja uztaisīt kautko labi un smuki tad es tā arī daru

----------


## kaspich

vienigaa iebilde: vaards 'PROJEKTEETS' ir pilniigi nevietaa. un par izstraadajumu sho buutu gruti nosaukt. kur nu veel likt netaa, lai raadiitu citiem. bat, taads nu tas [limenis] ir. toties ir paaris projekti [ne mani], kas ir nesalidzinaami augstaakaa liimenii, bet tos te neliek. un man skjiet, ka es saprotu, kaapeec neliek..

----------


## Texx

> ... un man skjiet, ka es saprotu, kaapeec neliek..


 Un kāpēc tad neliek?

----------


## abidox

> vienigaa iebilde: vaards 'PROJEKTEETS' ir pilniigi nevietaa. un par izstraadajumu sho buutu gruti nosaukt. kur nu veel likt netaa, lai raadiitu citiem. bat, taads nu tas [limenis] ir. toties ir paaris projekti [ne mani], kas ir nesalidzinaami augstaakaa liimenii, bet tos te neliek. un man skjiet, ka es saprotu, kaapeec neliek..


 
iedo 100LS uztaisīšu smuki (kā saka s vijebonami)

----------


## ivog

> vienigaa iebilde: vaards 'PROJEKTEETS' ir pilniigi nevietaa. un par izstraadajumu sho buutu gruti nosaukt. kur nu veel likt netaa, lai raadiitu citiem. bat, taads nu tas [limenis] ir. toties ir paaris projekti [ne mani], kas ir nesalidzinaami augstaakaa liimenii, bet tos te neliek. un man skjiet, ka es saprotu, kaapeec neliek..
> 
> 
>  
> iedo 100LS uztaisīšu smuki (kā saka s vijebonami)


 A pašam nopelnīt slabo?

----------


## kaspich

es Tev nedoshu ne santiima, pilniigi noteikti. jo tieshi taa, kaa Tu straadaa ar mazbudzeta projektiem, straadasi ar maniem 100 LVL.
jo darba kultuurai nav NEKAADS sakars ar naudu.
kaapeec taa plate ir ar balto suudu? ziepes/shampuuns aptruukaas? vajadzeeja 10 LVL par uudeni?
kaapeec radiatori ar pastu nokjeepaati?  vajadzeeja 5 LVL, lai brilles nopirktu?
kapeec elipsei novaakts pikstulis, kas atskanjo augstos tonjus? kaapeec caurums skjiibs greizs? vajadzeeja 4 LVL precizitaatei?
abi Tavi projekti izskataas un konceptuaali ir ljoti vaaji. gan tehniski, gan izpildiijuma zinjaa. atvaino par kritiku. es to atljaujos taapeec, ka Tu neaudz. Tu ieliki vienu absoluti beginer variantu, pagaaja pusgads - naakoshais, veel shausmiigaaks. bet - pasham lepnums.

kaapeec neliek normaalus projektus? starp shaadiem - taa ir/buutu njirgaashanaas. vecaa teema: ja paskatiitu, cik tiesham ir lietotaaju izstraadaajumi.. moska 3 pa visu vortaalu buutu. paareejie - labaakajaa gadiijumaa copy/paste sheemas.

----------


## abidox

> es Tev nedoshu ne santiima, pilniigi noteikti. jo tieshi taa, kaa Tu straadaa ar mazbudzeta projektiem, straadasi ar maniem 100 LVL.
> jo darba kultuurai nav NEKAADS sakars ar naudu.
> kaapeec taa plate ir ar balto suudu? ziepes/shampuuns aptruukaas? vajadzeeja 10 LVL par uudeni?
> kaapeec radiatori ar pastu nokjeepaati?  vajadzeeja 5 LVL, lai brilles nopirktu?
> kapeec elipsei novaakts pikstulis, kas atskanjo augstos tonjus? kaapeec caurums skjiibs greizs? vajadzeeja 4 LVL precizitaatei?
> abi Tavi projekti izskataas un konceptuaali ir ljoti vaaji. gan tehniski, gan izpildiijuma zinjaa. atvaino par kritiku. es to atljaujos taapeec, ka Tu neaudz. Tu ieliki vienu absoluti beginer variantu, pagaaja pusgads - naakoshais, veel shausmiigaaks. bet - pasham lepnums.
> 
> kaapeec neliek normaalus projektus? starp shaadiem - taa ir/buutu njirgaashanaas. vecaa teema: ja paskatiitu, cik tiesham ir lietotaaju izstraadaajumi.. moska 3 pa visu vortaalu buutu. paareejie - labaakajaa gadiijumaa copy/paste sheemas.


 
kritika noder, bet par pīkstuļu novākšanu tas tāpēc ka:
1: viens no tiem bija bojāts (diemžēl gan vairs neatjaunojams)
2: 2 way skaļruņiem ir  viens trekns mīnuss vidus nav aizklāts, kā rezultātā spolīte nav pasargāta apkārtējās vides ietekmes (viens no izmešanas biežākajiem iemesliem)


ja runā par tumbu korpusiem tās tikai taisītas uz fikso - Šķībums tāpēc, ka lobziks nolēma pieteikt galu un nācās turpināt ar roku

par korpusu - nav ne krāsas ne lakas principā doma ir nākotnē uzlīmēt līmplēvi. 

par baltajiem pleķiem tika jau izmēģināts, bet nak nost tikai ja kasa ar skrūvgriezi vai citu asu priekšmetu


tehniskā puse: diemžēl visi normālie vadi sen beigušies un nacās likt kādi ir - plānots ielikt normālus kad tikšu pie tādiem =)

----------


## kaspich

nu, pag:
1. ienaac mobileaudio.lv ; nesen viens no chomiem tirgoja sakariigus piikstuljus burtiski par paaris LVL;
2. ok, izvaaci no turienes, tad noliec citur. taas elipses tak liidz kaadiem 5khz velk, nekam citam [shaada izpildiijumaa] kaa AM radio vinjas neder..
3. ja Tu liimee priekshaa dekoratiivos vaacinjus, njem veeraa, ka tie buutiski palielina mms - elipses skanees klusaak;
4. elipeses parasti ir ar lielu Vas [ap 30L], kas noziimee - taadaa kastiitee tam buus mezhoniigi augsta Fs [es teiktu - virs 100..150hz] ar mezhonigu rezulteejosho Qts.
Tu pats nedzirdi, ka skan vnk SHAUSMIIGI??????

----------


## arnis

atvainojos par sarkasmu, bet --- uz liidziigas replikas, kaa Kaspich izteica --- arii man citaa portaalaa atbildeeja ar shaadu tekstu -- 

savās sienās nekas labāks pagaidām nav bijis  :: 

PS- man iisti nav skaidrs, kaapeec arii taads koncepts [ par to Vas 30L un augsto Fs ] . cilveeks te kautkur teicaas uzlodeet/ sataisiit TS meeriishanas parametru iekaartu/ staciju , bet tai pashaa laikaa shkjiet, nav iisti skaidrs, kas tie taadi pa parametriem ir, ja var taadaa kastiitee ieskruuveet.....

----------


## osscar

Viens foruma biedrs man šodien piegādāja šādas sagataves manam jaunajam ampam - izgatavotas pēc maniem izmēriem:



Protams vēl sekss ar smilšpapīru, vai iespējams zem smilšu strūklas šamo pabāzīšu ?  Vismaz ar ventilācijas caurumiem nebūs jāmokās. Tavai koka kastei gan neredzu ventilāciju...

----------


## tornislv

Varu padalīties, kur ar pulverkrāsu tev jamo cmyku nokrāsos mellu vai viegli pelēkmelnu  ::  pa pāris LS. Es tur pa 2ls/gab krāsoju saviem eBaja daiktiem vākus bieži vien.

----------


## kaspich

> Varu padalīties, kur ar pulverkrāsu tev jamo cmyku nokrāsos mellu vai viegli pelēkmelnu  pa pāris LS. Es tur pa 2ls/gab krāsoju saviem eBaja daiktiem vākus bieži vien.


 es varu ieteikt: BaltiK tehNologu group SIA [skjiet, tieshi tik daudz kljuudas bija nosaukumaa], Nataalija, Kurzemes prospekts 3, Radiotehnikas lielajaa korpusaa.

----------


## tornislv

man tas nav pierastajā pilsētas galā :: 
ko tai Tehnolohu  ::  grupā dara - krāso vai taisa korpusus?

----------


## kaspich

> man tas nav pierastajā pilsētas galā
> ko tai Tehnolohu  grupā dara - krāso vai taisa korpusus?


 kraaso ar pulveri.
piedodiet:
BALTIC VIZUAL TEHNOLOGU GROUP  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


korpusi - cik saprotu, Vikings ir vaininieks  ::  katraa zinja, ja man ko vajag (ieskaitot, AutoCAD uzraseet) - veershos pie vinja.

----------


## Isegrim

> ja Tu liimee priekshaa dekoratiivos vaacinjus, njem veeraa, ka tie buutiski palielina mms - elipses skanees klusaak


 Toties pazeminās Fs! Dabūjami arī plāni un viegli kupoliņi, kuru masa, salīdzinot ar SONY autoskaļruņa plastmasas difuzoru, ir ļoti niecīga. 
Jauneklis varēja savus ovālos brīnumus montēt no priekšas - tā ir pareizāk un, viņa gadījumā, pilnīgi nomaskēts zāģētais nesmukums. Auto murmuļi parasti ir _open air_ tipa - slēgta kaste tiem galīgi nav vajadzīga, pietiek ar caurumainu pakaļdēli (kā vecam lampu radio). Iebāz vēl pikuci vates, un _pirmajam kucēnam_ būs labi diezgan.

----------


## kaspich

> ja Tu liimee priekshaa dekoratiivos vaacinjus, njem veeraa, ka tie buutiski palielina mms - elipses skanees klusaak
> 
> 
>  Toties pazeminās Fs! Dabūjami arī plāni un viegli kupoliņi, kuru masa, salīdzinot ar SONY autoskaļruņa plastmasas difuzoru, ir ļoti niecīga. 
> Jauneklis varēja savus ovālos brīnumus montēt no priekšas - tā ir pareizāk un, viņa gadījumā, pilnīgi nomaskēts zāģētais nesmukums. Auto murmuļi parasti ir _open air_ tipa - slēgta kaste tiem galīgi nav vajadzīga, pietiek ar caurumainu pakaļdēli (kā vecam lampu radio). Iebāz vēl pikuci vates, un _pirmajam kucēnam_ būs labi diezgan.


 par Fs +1. patiikami, ka kaads to atziimeeja (citaadi Arnim driiz buus depresijs)  :: 

jaa, vinji ir domaati freeairam, jo Qts paliels [lielaakai daljai ap/pat virs 0.7] un liels Vas [30+ litri]. BET. ja vnk uzraisiis caurumus aizmuguree, buus akustiskais iisais. jaa, Fs buus lejaa, bet atdeve buus 0.
tb, elipses vai nu lielaa tilpumaa [es teiktu - ap Vas], vai arii - vajag akustisko ekraanu [ja gribees apakshas no kaadiem 50Hz, vajadzees kaadu 1m2 plaaksni].

----------


## Vikings

Kaspich, ja domāji, ka taisīju osscar to korpusu tad nē. Es kaut kā atkal padomāju Arņa virzienā, jo korpuss izskatās pančots, ne lāzerēts.
Starp citu, VIZUAL TEHNOLOGU GROUP cik zinu vairs neatrodas RRR teritorijā, viena darbnīca ir pie Matīsa cietuma, otra no RRR pārcelta kaut kur citur - precīzi nezinu. Ja kādam interesē, varu PM iedot kontaktus.

----------


## arnis

vai tad nu es vieniigais, kas zina, kur LV var panchot  ::

----------


## Vikings

Mnu bet viena foruma ietvaros, abiem jums līdzīgas nodarbošanās, pie tam to caurumu paskats līdzīgs kā tam ko Tu pančoji.

----------


## abidox

> nu, pag:
> 1. ienaac mobileaudio.lv ; nesen viens no chomiem tirgoja sakariigus piikstuljus burtiski par paaris LVL;
> 2. ok, izvaaci no turienes, tad noliec citur. taas elipses tak liidz kaadiem 5khz velk, nekam citam [shaada izpildiijumaa] kaa AM radio vinjas neder..
> 3. ja Tu liimee priekshaa dekoratiivos vaacinjus, njem veeraa, ka tie buutiski palielina mms - elipses skanees klusaak;
> 4. elipeses parasti ir ar lielu Vas [ap 30L], kas noziimee - taadaa kastiitee tam buus mezhoniigi augsta Fs [es teiktu - virs 100..150hz] ar mezhonigu rezulteejosho Qts.
> Tu pats nedzirdi, ka skan vnk SHAUSMIIGI??????


 par skaņu taisnība - skan ne visai, bet tumbas taisīju galvenokārt lai pārbaudīu pastūža spējas jo S-30 tādam nolūkam neder (pārāk vājas lai redzētu kas notiek pie lielākām jaudām)

ja ienāksies S-90 korpusi tad štukošu tālāk jo ir vēl šādi tādi skaļruņu pāri (viens pionierītis pat ar visiem pīkstuļiem - arī restaurēts pēc pievadu sairšanas - skan labi)

par kastes izmēriem piekrītu tur vajag krietni lielāku jo esošai varētu būt kādi 10 l MAX

----------


## abidox

> atvainojos par sarkasmu, bet --- uz liidziigas replikas, kaa Kaspich izteica --- arii man citaa portaalaa atbildeeja ar shaadu tekstu -- 
> 
> savās sienās nekas labāks pagaidām nav bijis 
> 
> PS- man iisti nav skaidrs, kaapeec arii taads koncepts [ par to Vas 30L un augsto Fs ] . cilveeks te kautkur teicaas uzlodeet/ sataisiit TS meeriishanas parametru iekaartu/ staciju , bet tai pashaa laikaa shkjiet, nav iisti skaidrs, kas tie taadi pa parametriem ir, ja var taadaa kastiitee ieskruuveet.....


 
ir sajēga par T-S parametriem un kad būs luste arī uztaisīšu to agregātu (sen jau vajadzēja), bet kā jau minēju kastes pagaidām ir tikai pastūža testēšanai un tāpēc tik mazas (labi ka vispār pa rokai kas gadījās)

----------


## abidox

> Viens foruma biedrs man šodien piegādāja šādas sagataves manam jaunajam ampam - izgatavotas pēc maniem izmēriem:
> 
> 
> 
> Protams vēl sekss ar smilšpapīru, vai iespējams zem smilšu strūklas šamo pabāzīšu ?  Vismaz ar ventilācijas caurumiem nebūs jāmokās. Tavai koka kastei gan neredzu ventilāciju...


 
tas gan, ka nav ventilācījas, bet to jau vēl var paspēt uztaisīt: Kad kastei būs pekas tad apakšā caurumus jo aizmugurē jau viens lies caurums ir un ja ventīkli piemet tad vispār būtu OK jo ja riktīgāk slogo tad protams, ka silst arī trafs un diodes, kas ir pilnīgi normāla parādība

----------


## abidox

> ja Tu liimee priekshaa dekoratiivos vaacinjus, njem veeraa, ka tie buutiski palielina mms - elipses skanees klusaak
> 
> 
>  Toties pazeminās Fs! Dabūjami arī plāni un viegli kupoliņi, kuru masa, salīdzinot ar SONY autoskaļruņa plastmasas difuzoru, ir ļoti niecīga. 
> Jauneklis varēja savus ovālos brīnumus montēt no priekšas - tā ir pareizāk un, viņa gadījumā, pilnīgi nomaskēts zāģētais nesmukums. Auto murmuļi parasti ir _open air_ tipa - slēgta kaste tiem galīgi nav vajadzīga, pietiek ar caurumainu pakaļdēli (kā vecam lampu radio). Iebāz vēl pikuci vates, un _pirmajam kucēnam_ būs labi diezgan.


 
paldies par ieteikumu - vates gan man nav, bet visas sieniņas izklātas ar līdzīgu materiālu (starp citu skanējums atšķirībā no plikām sieniņām ir jūtami savādāks)

----------


## kaspich

stop, stop.

vates [der tikai mineraalvate vai speciaali akustiskie materiaali, like ATM] un paareejo ieklaajumu noziime/darbiiba RADIKAALI atskjiras.
lasam graamatas!

----------


## arnis

var aptiekaa kjirurgjisko vati iepirkt, taa taada smalkaaka, markjeejas ar Premium  ::

----------


## ddff

> vai tad nu es vieniigais, kas zina, kur LV var panchot


 Btw: jautaajums ir aktuaals- vai LV (atskaitot Valmieras kantori) ir kaada vieta, kas njemtos paaris kvm izdauziit caurus kaa dushu ar nestandarta formu caurumiem? Ja kaads var ko ieteikt, buushu pateiciigs par info PM.

Pulverniekus es bruukjeeju Metkon uz Slokas ielas (ja vajag lielaaku daudzumu un ir iespeeja pagaidiit) vai arii Brilliant Art, vecajaa REMRaa.

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, minerālvatei tas labums, ka pelējums neiemetīsies pie nelabvēlīgu faktoru sakritības. Kokvilnas vates šķiedras un pat dabīga vilna teicami skaņas enerģiju siltumā pārvērš. Sovjetu laikā aptiekā pirkām nesterilo, imobilizācijai (šīnām) domāto. Svarīgi, lai vate būtu irdena, nesablīvēta. Citādi tikai tilpumu aizņems, bet jēgas būs maz.

----------


## abidox

par tumbām runājot.

atcerējos vecos laikus, kad ~25 cm diametra kautkāds estrādnieks apmēram 90-nieces tilpuma kastē, ko skolā lamājām par 70-nieku. tika pieslēgts pie noktjurn plašinieka (tika izmantots, kā pastūzis) ar 2 -3 W jaudu izejā (bija stipri par maz) tika ielikts skapī cerībā iegūt baigo kluba skaņu - sajūtas bīja itkā istabā būtu kravas vilciens.

atceroties šo gadījumu nolēmu ielikt šitās tumbas skapī un pačekot, kas notiek. Pa cik skapim liels tilpums un līdz ar to būs zema Fs  efekts bīja tāds itkā istabā būt 2x 90-nieces - varbūt pat labāks =) T

agad tik jādabū 90-nieču korpusi un jāmēģina pielāgot - būs ko noņemties.

P.S. izmēriju pastūzim THD (pagaidām gan bez augšminētā agregāta) 

šeit fails

salīdzinājumam ņemti skaņaskartes + vadu parametri (ar sakārtotiem vadiem ir labāks rezultāts)
tad pie 50W jaudas  (uz 4 omiem)
tad pie 100W jaudas (uz 4 omiem)

pareizāk gan būtu ar 8 omiem, bet "dumjā" slodze pagaidām tikai uz 4 ir uztaisīta


tātad skatamies failu un izsakam savas domas.

P.P.S. izeja ir no союуз 110с

----------


## arnis

nu uz 1K jau vienmeer mazaak kroplju kaa citaas frekvencees 
PS- taa AFR taada ne paaraak ... uz 30Hz jau -1,5dB .... 

a par to tumbu skapii --- nju cmoon  ::  
varbuut skolaa disenes taisot arii aizvilksi uz skatuvi kaadu vecu skapi  ???

----------


## abidox

> nu uz 1K jau vienmeer mazaak kroplju kaa citaas frekvencees 
> PS- taa AFR taada ne paaraak ... uz 30Hz jau -1,5dB .... 
> 
> a par to tumbu skapii --- nju cmoon  
> varbuut skolaa disenes taisot arii aizvilksi uz skatuvi kaadu vecu skapi  ???


 
nu ņemot vērā to, ka disenes netaisu, bet atcerējos joku ar skapi nolēmu izmēģināt, kā skan   ::  

protams jādomā, par lielākām kastēm laigan skapis skan puslīdz, bet ir galīgi nepraktiski.

Kādas domas par 90-nieču korpusu pielāgošanu???

----------


## arnis

> Kādas domas par 90-nieču korpusu pielāgošanu???


 Tieshi taadas pashas kaa par elipsi paaris lapas apakalj

----------


## Zigis

> par tumbām runājot.
> 
>  Pa cik skapim liels tilpums un līdz ar to būs zema Fs  efekts bīja tāds itkā istabā būt 2x 90-nieces - varbūt pat labāks =) T


 Varbūt pačeko SS.LV otru piemērotu skapi, būs stereo  ::

----------


## abidox

Vot šito savulaik bāzu skapī   ::   skatīt attēlā pa vidu starp 90-niecēm. kreisajā augšējā stūrī aiz RRR "šūpinieka" var redzēt daļu no pastūža ar kuru savulaik tika grabināts - vēlāk (konkrētajā bildē) tika grabināts ar RRR Melodija 105 vienu kanālu + jaudīgāku barokli



P.S. šamējam pats taisīju dustcap pēc PVA-TOILET PAPER tehnoloģijas   ::

----------


## kaspich

abidox tiek ieraktiits bezceriigo nejeegu, tehnikas lauzeeju un gruutgalviishu kaartaa  ::

----------


## abidox

> abidox tiek ieraktiits bezceriigo nejeegu, tehnikas lauzeeju un gruutgalviishu kaartaa


 
ja tu to spried pēc 10 + gadus vecas bildes (to kas darīts bez īpašām zināšanām) turklāt tehniku nelaužu, bet gan taisu
P.S. bildē 90-nieces ir tādas, kādas toreiz dabūju

----------


## kaspich

> abidox tiek ieraktiits bezceriigo nejeegu, tehnikas lauzeeju un gruutgalviishu kaartaa 
> 
> 
>  
> ja tu to spried pēc 10 + gadus vecas bildes (to kas darīts bez īpašām zināšanām) turklāt tehniku nelaužu, bet gan taisu
> P.S. bildē 90-nieces ir tādas, kādas toreiz dabūju


 nee, es to spriezhu peec paardesmit postiem par dazhaadaam teemaam  ::  
aa, arii esi remontetaajs?  ::

----------


## abidox

Ienācās S-90 korpusi, pamēģināju pielikt skaļruni - nu jā skan labāk, bet laikam tomēr meklēšu rokā cilvēku, kam ir skaļrunīši no S-90 =)

----------


## arnis

ar ko atshkjiras S-90 skaljrunji no S-90 skaljruniishiem ? :P :P

----------


## abidox

> ar ko atshkjiras S-90 skaljrunji no S-90 skaljruniishiem ? :P :P


 
principa ne ar ko   ::

----------


## defs

> ar ko atshkjiras S-90 skaljrunji no S-90 skaljruniishiem ? :P :P
> 
> 
>  
> principa ne ar ko


 Jānākiem S90 ar burtiem B, D ... laikam jau lika 8 omu skaļruņus-to galvenais jāskatās.

----------

